# Astonish £1 carpet shampoo tested - excellent!



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Picked up some Astonish Carpet Shampoo today for £1 (750ml). The label says 'For Electric Machines' and shows a picture of a Vax extraction head on it. I thought it would be perfect for cleaning mats and it has a non-foaming action which is ideal for extraction.

Got some other goodies at the same time 









I decided to give it a quick test and diluted it 1:8 as per the instructions in to a spray bottle. The smell is OK, a bit floral but very mild once diluted. I took my driver's side mat, which was a little dirty but had been washed recently. Without vacuuming, I just sprayed on the cleaner liberally (but without saturating) and brushed it in. Then I extracted the solution using clean, warm water using the Vax.

Here are the results:

Mat cleaned and stripey! Sorry, no befores I was too keen...









The dirty wash water


















The results were excellent! I was very impressed. The mat came up very clean and the wash water was much dirtier than I expected, given that the mat was cleaned not that long ago. So a definite thumbs-up for Astonish Carpet Shampoo For Electric Machines!:thumb: At only £1 for 750ml it's excellent value and performs very well in my opinion.

I'll be testing the Orange Power Gel as an APC and pre-wash soak later...


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

good results bought some of there wheel cleaner and some tar and insect remover from wilko's worth a try at 99p


----------



## Dals111 (Feb 1, 2009)

lol thats jokes


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have used this myself when i have ran out of apc 
was pleasantly surprised myself foams up great and smells nice too


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Most of you guys use APC as a rule though?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Astonish is one I use the most and even if it were 5 times the price, Iwould choose that over many others Ihave tried in the past :thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Pretty good, ive had similar results from apc at 10:1 before but this could be a cheaper alternative. Where did you buy the stuff from?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

aldi and home and bargain stock the astonish stuff
its even just as good by hand


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

I got this from the local 'cheap shop', I've also seen Astonish stuff in Wilkinson, pound shops and I think even Tesco might stock some of their range. It's pretty much all 99p each so well worth testing, some of it might be tat but this one seems good.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great results and thanks for taking the time to share :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Mate.

Thanks for the review. Top Stuff.

What is the spongie looking thing in the bottom right hand corner?


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah, those are three 'Black Magic' valet sponge applicators for 99p! Thought they would be worth investigating, if only to apply tyre dressing. Turns out they seem quite good, I think they would be safe to use for wax application, although I've not used them yet. The backing is softish foam, but firm enough hold them and give some shape. The foam size looks similar to the Meg's or CYC foam applicators. When I've used them, I'll post another mini-review.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Schnorbitz said:


> Ah, those are three 'Black Magic' valet sponge applicators for 99p! Thought they would be worth investigating, if only to apply tyre dressing. Turns out they seem quite good, I think they would be safe to use for wax application, although I've not used them yet. The backing is softish foam, but firm enough hold them and give some shape. The foam size looks similar to the Meg's or CYC foam applicators. When I've used them, I'll post another mini-review.


Thanks for that mate.
Look forward to you letting us know how you got on with them.:thumb:

Where did you get the applicators from?


----------

